# would you tip your installer of audio equipment



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I am having my audio upgrade down by a high end installer..they have several guys do the install and you pay the store...do you tips the guys do the work?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

If you felt that they did something above and beyond or were especially accomodating in some way than yes otherwise I would be reluctant to tip.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> If you felt that they did something above and beyond or were especially accomodating in some way than yes otherwise I would be reluctant to tip.


thanks


----------

